# Help setting up a tank 4 my Ps



## BiteMeNipMe (Apr 26, 2003)

I have three Ps and they need a bigger tank soon, my Ps are groing really fast. After much reading of Ps articles, I came into conclusion that the min gallon per adult Ps is 20 gal, please correct me if Im wrong. Since they're still relatively very small (1.5" ea), I wouldn't need a 60-80 gal tank yet. Im gonna buy 20 gal tank first which I eventually will use for hospital tank later when I get a bigger tank.

My questions:

What are typical & good measurements of 20 & 60 gal tanks in height X length X width form? Are taller sides better or lengthier sides are better for the fishes? I would very appreciate if some of forum members will measure their good 20 and 60 gal tanks set up for me. Again thanks.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Piranha tanks should have as big a footprint as possible. Because they usually spend their hours in the lower and middle regions of the tank, and because they are territorial, width and length are much more important than tank height. A tank height of just 18-20" is sufficient.

A good 60 gallon would have the dimensions (l*w*h) of approx. 120x50x40 centimeters (sorry, I'm a metric: do the math... :smile: )


----------



## BiteMeNipMe (Apr 26, 2003)

I'm a metric man myself. Thanks for your help :smile:


----------



## yonderway (Apr 28, 2003)

Look at the "breeder" style tanks; they have a large footprint without being too tall.

Tall tanks have a negative psychological effect on fish, I think. Way back when I was just getting more seriously into fishes, I got suckered into the popular tall tanks because the human mind is conditioned into thinking that they look bigger and therefore must be better. I ended up with a couple of 55 gallon tanks and a 150 gallon tank that I regretted having. It's hard to set up aquarium communities that will make full vertical use of the tank. And with flighty fishes like RBP's, feeding time can really show you how paranoid your P's are.

Think about it. There is always a sort of uneasy peace in a P shoal. Ever notice the first couple of hits from a P against its prey are uneasy hits? I mean, the P is looking all around and being paranoid about being hit by his own tankmates while he's chasing down prey. Watch a shoal of piranhas in a very tall tank vs. a low tank.

In any case, my favorite tanks now for general use are 40g "breeder" and 50 gallon "breeder". Those proportions won't scale well into like a 300g size for a big shoal tank but I hope to get something more like that than like a 55g or my old 150g (RIP)


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

When will the rest of the world conform to "the standard system"








j/k. There are plenty of sizes to choose from. My 65 gal is 48"Lx 20"hX 16" deep. My old 60 was 48x22x12


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

you dont have to pic specs from our suggestions 100% on, as long as is within the ballpark area you will still be more than ok :smile:


----------



## BiteMeNipMe (Apr 26, 2003)

Ok, thanks for all the replies. I'm ordering a 90 gal tank. How much do you think this tank cost me? US$ 38 And $1 for each baby Ps. I'm very amazed on how expensive the Ps cost in USA.


----------

